# Locust Burl Bowl



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Gang,
haven't been on here for a few months, I'm back now. Turned this bowl recently from a locust burl that came from a local tree. It's about 15" x 5". Finished it with 4 coats of Danish oil. It cut ok but dulled tools quickly. Sanded easily enough though.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*Elm Burl Bowl*

This bowl is from a piece of elm burl that was from a local tree. Had quite a few voids in it. I did use some thin CA glue to make sure it didn't come apart while turning. Finish is several coats of Danish oil.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Man! You came back and brought us some serious eye candy! Thanks for the show and welcome back. Fantastic pieces.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Mike! Great looking turnings!
Good to see you!


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Very Very nice work.........


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow Mike, awesome wood and you turned it into awesome bowls! That first one is a stunner!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those are both NICE!! Got to go find me some BURL!! I like the rim job you put on the Locust bowl.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been wondering about you guy. Nice bowls


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I missed this one too. WOW! I couldn't imagine trying something like that.


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work on both of those. Those are one of a kind.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------

